# How long do Russian Dwarf hamsters live for?



## AmyLouisee

Hi all, I have a male Russian Dwarf Hamster (Little Man)
I got him back in 2009 and hes still going for it  Hes lost alot of weight and is loosing his fur...you can tell hes getting old, but I didn't know they could live for this long.... 

Has anyone else had their hamster live for this long? Is it normal for them to live this long?


----------



## Peapet

Usually around 18 months. Obviously yours is an exception.
The oldest I've had was 2.5 yrs.
You must be doing something right


----------



## Gertrude

Our Noel is 2yrs 4mths at the moment, he is also thinner now but still very active.
Well done to you & Little Man.


----------



## Wobbles

...............


----------



## AmyLouisee

Wow My little man doest give up very easy haha he's still running in his ball almost everyday, he doesn't use his wheel anymore but i think thats because the ball tires him out lol 

My little brother got him from a pet shop for me, not knowing about breeders, so I'm feeling quite lucky to have had him for this long


----------



## hopefulvet

Unfortunately, my little Russian Dwarf hamster went to the big hamster wheel in the sky today  He lived to a good age though, he was 2 years and 7 months old and his brother was 2 years and 4 months old when he passed.

I'm quite sad but we all know that they are not going to stay with us forever (even if we want them to)


----------



## halfeatenapple

Scurry free Little Man!! <Hugs>


----------



## Samantharoberts05

Hey im sorry to hear about your hamster, ive had 5 so far and they all lived in a suite house each one on a different floor so they couldnt fight. when they get skinny and stop eating it means that they are coming to the end of their lives but you can do multiple things to help them live longer. i made mine eat by holding it gently in my hand and feeding her and giving her drink and giving her hamster baths each night and tuck her in her bed. she never bit me and always trusted me. she lasted 5 months longer. out of the 5 i have two left, one is 2 years old and is a boy and one is a female which has really suprised me, her name is patunia and she has so far lived for 3 years and 4 days. she is limping but she still walks and plays and eats and its just wow. most friendliest pet ever. picture below. ive gone through seeing a hamster with insects comingn out of a hamster when it died when i was out to them dying from old age. also ove had one that died from a wasp sting which it weirdly jumped on the wasp after seeing it fly around. i thought it was a fly but it was a baby wasp and killed one of my babies!


----------



## BonnieandDolly

I recently lost my Winter White to the big hamster wheel in the sky - he was nearly four but looked exceptionally old. He started losing fur and condition about 6 months before he finally gave in! I love this little critters! They are so small but have such huge personalities and give so much love! RIP little ones


----------

